# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  درخواست سفارش Apple ID Developer واقعی

## Ali0Boy

با سلام و احترام.
می دونم تاپیک تکراری هست؛ ولی چون تاپیک های دیگه بعضا از چندین سال پیش بودند؛ مجددا تاپیک گذاشتم.

لطفا هر کسی که می تواند *Apple ID Developer واقعی* ثبت کند که بعدا با مشکل روبرو نشود؛ پیام بگذارد اینجا و شماره تماس خودش را بدهد.

نیاز مبرم و حیاتی همه

----------


## Ahmadreza30000

سلام. در صورت نیاز به تهیه اکانت انترپرایز اپل apple enterprise با شماره 09177191875 تماس بگیرید

----------

